# Hearsay



## Will2

So I have a non-criminal court process coming up and the other party's case is 95% hearsay.


I am wondering other than best evidence how to go about having the hearsay excluded.

Basically the other party has aimed to attack my character, some of the stuff I do have evidence to disprove but other stuff is very subjective, like what I was thinking, or what I intended. 

Also one of the fronts is to show a lot of police contacts due to other people saying I was suspicious or weird, or unusual - but no criminal activity was ongoing. Police report being Uncooperative or a nuisance because I refused search, or refused to speak with them if I was not being detained, and they got aggravated threatened and sought to coerce me, but reported me exercising my rights as causing a scene.


I noticed a lot of information has wrong dates places and events. 


His exactly do I disprove something that didn't exist? While some instances I do have alibis others I don't as I was alone or it was so long ago, years, there is no way to verify things.



Hearsay is admissible but subject to exclusionary rules, in the matter.


Just wondering, anyone have suggestions for hearsay in a hearing?


If you are wondering there has been an intent to show I am a public safety risk but it is based on false reports, and fabricated events to create suspicion around me. Classic set up and take down stuff.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Get an attorney. The criminal justice system is nothing to play with.


----------



## Therussianbear

Civil trials get handled a lot differently then criminal trials. The Judge might allow hearsay to be admitted. And things vary from state to state. Looking at your state statutes is a must be done item. Always obtain a certified transcript of all hearings. Don't expect an Attorney to really understand your case,as they want your money and won't tell you that they have no clue as to it. They get a retainer then they start researching past cases on record. 
Do your own home work make a time line of events. Check all witness's Ask questions of your Attorney if he or she won't give you good answers it might be a sign of the wrong Attorney.
Keep in mind Attorneys have other cases so don't expect them to do a lot on their own with your case. Make sure you can contact your Attorney just calling their office and getting a recording or voice mail is a bad sign. Them not returning a call another bad sign.
Make sure in court your Attorney understands what you wish for him to do if you notice something important.
Make sure you look like a quality person in court and don't act nervous, Just keep track what the witness are saying under oath.

Now if you ever have to defend yourself in a criminal case, maybe a firearm related one I have a lot more to advise one about it.


----------



## Smitty901

Civil case if any real money is involved get a lawyer. To many ways it can go. If it will be decided by a judge it will be decide by the law not what either of you think.
Judge is not going to listen to a bunch of he said she said in most case. Just the facts and get out of my face . next.
You did not say if State or person is bring the case big difference if the State is against you and you have no lawyer you lost already.


----------



## Diver

Once you get this resolved, have the attorney file for restraining orders against whoever is involved.


----------



## Will2

Smitty901 said:


> Civil case if any real money is involved get a lawyer. To many ways it can go. If it will be decided by a judge it will be decide by the law not what either of you think.
> Judge is not going to listen to a bunch of he said she said in most case. Just the facts and get out of my face . next.
> You did not say if State or person is bring the case big difference if the State is against you and you have no lawyer you lost already.


I'm the one bringing the case against a government agency, they were the ones who compiled the report I object to the findings of. It is more or less a judicial review of the agency's findings. The findings were based on a faulty investigation, and bad judgement on what they did use. It was a load of lies.
I am being investigated and monitored, including postings to this site.

It is a big deal as all these false reports and omissions and additions and fabricated events are being used to have status as a public danger applied to me, which with new laws could have me detained ongoing for noncriminal grounds. I am at increasing risk of being a detained political prisoner based upon fabricated reporting, what I believe draws from police and related intel investigative data banks that are corrupt with false Intel.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Will2 said:


> I'm the one bringing the case against a government agency, they were the ones who compiled the report I object to the findings of. It is more or less a judicial review of the agency's findings. The findings were based on a faulty investigation, and bad judgement on what they did use. It was a load of lies.


If you intend to proceed against a government agency, at any level, you REALLY NEED a lawyer.


----------



## Will2

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you intend to proceed against a government agency, at any level, you REALLY NEED a lawyer.


I don't trust lawyers much especially in matters that may involve corruption of the justice system.

I do take consultation though, just not representation.

I also don't without grounds object to friends of the court speaking for themselves in a matter.

The other real danger is that if I am deemed to be a danger to public security they will move to take anything deemed a firearm. It could go even further with a weapons ban in general, or a prohibition from access to explosives.

The firearms thing is a big deal as they are used in hunting and trapping dispatch and safety while hiking in remote northern woods.

I think a large part of their rationale for fabricating is that I resist corrupt practice of government through exercising my rights and complaining.

They didn't have enough to get me deemed a danger so they invented a case for it.


----------



## csi-tech

Civil matters are decided by a preponderance of the evidence. If you convince the judge or jury by 51% you will prevail. I would get an attorney.


----------



## stillacitizen2

Don't show up at court like this, whatever you do.









Your description of the scenario is very ambiguous, so I can only agree with others....get an attorney.


----------



## Ripon

When you say you don't trust lawyers, if this is all inclusive then I don't see how you will be taken seriously. I can say I don't trust a lot of attorneys but I need to find one I can.


----------



## Medic33




----------



## Will2

stillacitizen2 said:


> Don't show up at court like this, whatever you do.
> 
> View attachment 10580
> 
> 
> Your description of the scenario is very ambiguous, so I can only agree with others....get an attorney.


I don't have a cat.


----------



## Will2

I am a student not well off with closing a new house the end of the month , and being in a remote area with no lawyers it is problematic. I don't trust someone else to represent my interests lawyer or not, unless I trust them. Someone with the same views maybe but someone who puts the justice system before the truth or public interest such as human rights no.

I trust them to provide counsel that I look into myself. The justice system I have experienced in Canada is largely a show and highly corrupt without a care in the world for following the law or preventing injustice.

Why wouldn't someone be taken seriously on a serious concern other than innate corruption of the system.

No, all I can do as far as I am aware is show real evidence against the hearsay that I have evidence against. Hopefully the judge will recognize the fact of all the errors in the report, as well as the fact all police occurrences did not lead to court or out of court settlement but rather lobbing of accusations and police interventions that violated my civil rights and represented police harassmet and misconduct.

Of course I know having a case doesn't mean winning a case it can more often mean quashing up here.

I am curious about their "full disclosure", because their findings were utterly flawed, I am curious where some of the junk came from as it is fabricated at some point. Basically if they don't have Intel they invent it. Either someone is intentionally corrupting files or its really awful data entry.

Here is what I think it is they want to fill their gaps so they make up junk that I need to divulge the info to fill their gaps.

They want to nail me on something, but I haven't done what they think I've done or want to set me up for. It is a tactic to corner me into showing my cards. If I don't act they have me by the fabricated info.

I'd pay for an az or dz truck license before a lawyer for this. I do have to work with a lawyer by law on the house purchase though.

It may be of interest that being a prepper was one of the prongs in deeming me a public security danger. It was absurd. I view peppers as security conscious people who enhance public security.

They also claimed I had freeman ideologies but I am actually a minarchist libertarian.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minarchism

From what I can tell both preppers and freemen are on the governments hit list in Canada. Deemed security threats

The gov of course has agents imbedded here. The RCMP logs screenshots and CSIS is using some other method. However it doesn't explain the chunks of errored data. I have a hunch they may be my went rolls over the last 10 years or so but maybe not all. Using some filter to go anywhere my name pops up. Some type of spider scouring the net for flags and making captures of related points posts etc.. Like nvise

When c51 goes through they will probably hook in all gov data banks into fusion Canada. This making the system more faulty. As they are treating the internet as a real life reliable info source and using it instead of verifiable human Intel methods with documentary evidence. Real sloppy.


----------



## rjd25

you don't trust an attorney who is bound by ethics laws and could be disbarred but random strangers on an internet forum pass muster? I think you need to re-evaluate your position. You can review what your attorney submits to the court and have a conversation with him/her prior. They may catch things that would cast you in a negative light that you wouldn't if you represented yourself.

~A man who is his own attorney has a fool for a client.


----------



## Will2

rjd25 said:


> you don't trust an attorney who is bound by ethics laws and could be disbarred but random strangers on an internet forum pass muster? I think you need to re-evaluate your position. You can review what your attorney submits to the court and have a conversation with him/her prior. They may catch things that would cast you in a negative light that you wouldn't if you represented yourself.
> 
> ~A man who is his own attorney has a fool for a client.


I have seen corruption in the form of conspiracy within the system, so yes. Although I do think LSUC has a good public face in practice I have seen lawyers abet felonies here.
So no I think their professional ethics are a public front. Not all mind you but I have seen a lot of scummy things come out of lawyers.

A lawyer ain't going to happen, no budget for it.

I would say a man who has no lawyer better have a good case and an honest non corrupt judge who isn't a fool.

I am wondering though if anyone has suggestions on materials or statements that demonstrate how preppers are safe and make the world a safer place for everyone. You know how does being prepared make it a safer world than not preparing.

The very least I can do is keep a public record so that the abuse an injustice will provide protection for people in the future, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

What is the charge against you? And how does being a prepper being safe make the world a safer place? I smell the smelly smell of something smelly. Troll!!! So you want to use hearsay to fight hearsay?!! Again, I say Troll!!


----------



## Will2

1skrewsloose said:


> What is the charge against you? And how does being a prepper being safe make the world a safer place? I smell the smelly smell of something smelly. Troll!!! So you want to use hearsay to fight hearsay?!! Again, I say Troll!!


Read the first page, there is no charge it is a civil issue chill out.

Screwloose my guess is you are the troll. What the heck are you talking about, fighting hearsay with hearsay. I have real evidence, photos, witness statements, character statements etc.. Read the thread from page one and come back once you have an informed position.

Preppers are prepared meaning they won't be the looter, or person draining limited resources in emergency, they have first aid skills disaster response skills, food, clean water, medical supplies, emergency communications, etc... Lots of stuff

Government response times can be slow or resources limited, in some areas there may not be much emergency response available over large northern geographic areas. Preppers may be part of Ares, red cross etc.. Others are part of search and rescue or other relief organizations.

There is this perversion of turning the idea of prep per into a marauder.

I really don't get how you got to that type of response other than trying to provoke a flame war.

What is your occupation 1skrewloose?


----------



## Slippy

Will2
I just sent you a mind message with my suggestions. Good luck, live long and prosper.


----------



## Will2

No message try again


----------



## Smitty901

Canada, your justice system and ours are a lot different.


----------



## Mish

You need a lawyer!! You shouldn't take anyone's advise here about legal matters!! They are going to railroad you without legal guidance.


----------



## azrancher

Slippy said:


> Will2
> I just sent you a mind message with my suggestions. Good luck, live long and prosper.


You have to send a Mind Meld message, or it doesn't work...

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher

Will2 said:


> I'm the one bringing the case against a government agency, they were the ones who compiled the report I object to the findings of.


OK, let me get this straight, you are suing a government agency, without an attorney.

*You Lose.*

*Rancher*


----------



## Arklatex

So they are trying to have you "deemed a danger to the public" ? We need more details. 

Why? 

Did you do something to bring yourself under investigation? 

I'll echo what others have said. Get a lawyer. If a lawyer even take the case...

It all sounds crazy to me. But I seem to have a tough time comprehending most of your posts. You might consider just dropping the case and go on living as usual. If you can't afford a lawyer they will just run you out of time and money anyway.


----------



## inceptor

Kinda reminds of another Canadian who hung out here. Mmmmm...........


----------



## Slippy

Hey inceptor! Long time no see, you doing allright?


----------



## Mish

inceptor said:


> Kinda reminds of another Canadian who hung out here. Mmmmm...........


Hey!!! Glad to see you!!


----------



## inceptor

I'm doing ok. I pop in from time to time but mostly just read.


----------



## Will2

azrancher said:


> OK, let me get this straight, you are suing a government agency, without an attorney.
> 
> *You Lose.*
> 
> *Rancher*


It isn't a law suit. It is a special judicial review process. I would love to get compensated for their lies, but not expecting anything close to that. At the very least I need to get as much of the hearsay and false reports purged from the files, they are even passing on these false reports to the US gov which is an even bigger problem for me because even if I get it corrected in Canada, it will be next to impossible for me to get purged in the US, it will also potentially complicate my future travel in the US and my 5 year ban is 5 years gone in less than a month. The fact they are feeding the US gov falty intel is going to be a headache for me. Also with C51 being deemed a public security danger is also endangering me to further abuse, and these things are damaging potential travel to places like NZ who could take the faulty reporting or assessments as grounds for inadmisability - which is really frustrating cause they are lies by the government agencies.

Although it would be great to sue the gov for gross negligence, in relation to fraudulent reporting practices, the courts in general facilitate government corruption unless there is press coverage.

Fraudulent reporting is a major problem with government agencies up here. They fabricate a lot of the stuff that goes into their reports. Overtime this can really serve as a character attack against people, and cause a lot of constitutional violations and breach of privacy by forcing continuation of investigations that actively go deep into private matters, and engage in disruption activities to further their investigation. Technically fraudulent reporting is a hybrid offence (it can be a felony essentially). But they cover for one another. They won't even look at government fraud.

There are a chunk of items I do have evidence to prove fraudulent reporting in this case. Perhaps with judicial recognition of these facts, I can move criminally against the people who are putting in the false reports. Normally they are doing it to cover up their own misconduct and crimes.

Not what I am looking for though, this is more about protecting my rights than attacking other people, although, those people shouldn't be in those jobs if they are imputing reports that are false - and even knowingly keeping them in the system, even after they have been challenged, and they won't even look at evidence proving those fabricated entries. It is essentially misuse of the reporting systems to politically attack targets they want to take down. Major abuse of the public trust.

Also there is no lose for me. Life keeps on going till it don't. I am not a binary person. I make the most of life regardless of where I am. Cases always have outcomes, winning is speaking out against injustice. losing is not preventing further injustice or making amends for past ones. I can't lose.

I increasingly am deeming the designation to be a threat to my life and liberty though, as it taints any dealings with the government since they are already engaging me on a basis that violates my civil rights, such as right to equal treatment under the law.


----------



## AquaHull

So much for shares in the prepper camp


----------



## Will2

Arklatex said:


> So they are trying to have you "deemed a danger to the public" ? We need more details.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Did you do something to bring yourself under investigation?


No, a government agency deemed me a public security danger. They hearing is to knock that assessment down as faulty.
I don't accept corruption and use my civil rights like a shield, the corrupt police state sees that as a danger to their control.

I stood up for my rights and priveleges under the law. They don't like my political views.

I'm not them though obviously.

They got their knickers in a knot while power tripping so they want to persecute due to low moral standards. IMO. They are trying to use their power politically instead of for valid executive function. Trippin up power trippers by limiting their abuse of power. Saying its not OK to abuse, I don't accept it.

They see dissidence as a threat to their political, unlawful, agenda.

My dissidence is within my rights, their agenda is illegal.

It is political and cultural persecution by relative totalitarians. They fear me due to fantasies they have constructed in their minds, or are trying to build their fabrication to limit me and remove me without legal barriers.

There really isn't a reason other than hopefully them gaining education by stalking such a brilliant chap.

It is really quite absorb proposition if they had full insight into my activities and views.

It is what they want to accomplish, this is just a step to that point.


----------



## Mish

Will2 said:


> No, a government agency deemed me a public security danger.


Oh yeah!! That's a fun label!! How does one get falsely accused as that?? I can't wait to hear this story! =)


----------



## Will2

AquaHull said:


> So much for shares in the prepper camp


This is still an option however I am moving to another place further north, so everything close OK.

My place in longlac still hasn't sold.

The new place should be an even better base camp, shares are fully transferable to the new place and I would love help with transferring the old stuff to the new place if you want to come up this summer.


----------



## Will2

Mish said:


> Oh yeah!! That's a fun label!! How does one get falsely accused as that?? I can't wait to hear this story! =)


In Canada, exercising ones charter and human rights.

Most of it is made up by the agency, but maybe you read that post were two cops showed up refused to ID themselves or provide their names on my property. I told them they were trespassing and eventually harassing me. They had no warrant and weren't making an arrest or intending to detain.

Directly after that event I was concerned for my safety, in part cause I had been threatened to have my home burn down in a prior situation, they left insulting me very hostily. I made a post that I was sleeping with a knife, and very close to pulling out a crossbow to protect myself from a home invasion by people claiming to be cops, I never saw them as I was in bed while everything was happening, but they refused to verbally provide their name or police number. Either they were misconducting or not cops. I feared for my life, and was sleeping with a knife, as they weren't following the law and seemingly irrationally upset. They filed a false report too.

Anyway that is one of the only true events, but the report left out the details and only had that I was ready to kill with a knife and maybe even a crossbow. Totally omitting the self defence against home invading murders part. Self defence against home invading murders, who are corrupt police is a big no no here.

Up north is fairly remote.

The report was 12 pages of nonsense. My rebutal was like 24, and it isn't done. Not going to go over it all here now.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> This is still an option however I am moving to another place further north, so everything close OK.
> 
> My place in longlac still hasn't sold.
> 
> The new place should be an even better base camp, shares are fully transferable to the new place and I would love help with transferring the old stuff to the new place if you want to come up this summer.


I know a guy in Longlac that might be interested in your place. You may know him..









Good luck and let me know if I can help.


----------



## Mish

Will2 said:


> In Canada, exercising ones charter and human rights.


That was a boring story! Lol
Make it juicy!!


----------



## Stick

Paranoid. I think you need some thought glue, your associations are getting pretty loose, and you do sound like many many people I've known. Vague, consequential, irrational...serious stuff here, Will2. And you know it. Get back on your meds.


----------



## Will2

Stick total ad hominem. There is nothing irrational about me whatsoever. I have never had a need for meds, never taken them and I have no intention to start. From what I've seen they screw people up and cause organ damage over the long term. Except in nonfunctional people most drugs pumped into people are very bad for them, the newer stuff isn't as bad but it still ain't candy.

Sorry about vagueness would you like to buy a book.

As far as consequential, I have no idea what you are getting on about.

I am very not paranoid, and you have no reference to lobbing that at me.

The only thing I know is that you are attempting to attack my reputation by making insinuations about my health. That is defamation, and a tactic of trolls. If you got something to add to my OP post back otherwise your flaming isnt welcome.

Although I know the intent of your attack is to make me suspect and open up a front for sustained ad hominem 
I must caution anyone reading this.

Before anyone who is functional and doesnt have symptoms of whatever a doctor says you got wrong in your head consider the following that sums up to, some of the drugs being forced on people causes brain damage and are toxic.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/its-th...sychotropic-drugs-causes-brain-injury/5369562

That isn't paranoia, it is fact. Here is one from the NIH if you doubt the other http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22156084

I will ask people such as stick to refrain from making defamatory statements.


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> I know a guy in Longlac that might be interested in your place. You may know him..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and let me know if I can help.


How do you know people in Longlac, have you ever been there?


----------



## Arklatex

I heard from a Chinese guy that they are all out to get Will2 and his mysterious alterego Will. Something to do with the Krav Maga studio....

Apparently the tactic is to get in his way while innocently walking down the sidewalk. Probably bs, probably...


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> How do you know people in Longlac, have you ever been there?


Yes Will2, I've been there. You see Will2, I'm a man of wealth and taste. So, if you meet me have some courtesy, have some sympathy and show some taste.
You never know where and when I'll show up next...
Thanks


----------



## Will2

In an attempt to keep this on topic rather than replying to defamatory flaming by provocatuers I am going to repost and hope the flamers go away

So I have a non-criminal court process coming up and the other party's case is 95% hearsay.


I am wondering other than best evidence how to go about having the hearsay excluded.

Basically the other party has aimed to attack my character, some of the stuff I do have evidence to disprove but other stuff is very subjective, like what I was thinking, or what I intended. 

Also one of the fronts is to show a lot of police contacts due to other people saying I was suspicious or weird, or unusual - but no criminal activity was ongoing. Police report being uncooperative or a nuisance because I refused search, or refused to speak with them if I was not being detained, and they got aggravated threatened and sought to coerce me, but reported me exercising my rights as causing a scene.


I noticed a lot of information has wrong dates places and events. 


How exactly do I disprove something that didn't exist? While some instances I do have alibis others I don't as I was alone or it was so long ago, years, there is no way to verify things.



Hearsay is admissible but subject to exclusionary rules, in the matter.


Just wondering, anyone have suggestions for hearsay in a hearing?


If you are wondering there has been an intent to show I am a public safety risk but it is based on false reports, and fabricated events to create suspicion around me. Classic set up and take down stuff.


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> Yes Will2, I've been there. You see Will2, I'm a man of wealth and taste. So, if you meet me have some courtesy, have some sympathy and show some taste.
> You never know where and when I'll show up next...
> Thanks


What were you in Longlac for, and when?


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> What were you in Longlac for, and when?


Will2,

I was having a great day absolutely killin' the Walleye on Long Lake. It was like the little bastards were almost jumping over each other to get in the boat. I swear we met but that was way over in Kenora off of Lake of the Woods. It was either you or some dude looked just like you.

But never you mind the detail's, just know that I've been around a long long year, stole many a man's soul and faith. But what's confusing you is just the nature of my game.

Be safe Will2, be safe.


----------



## Arklatex

Will2 said:


> What were you in Longlac for, and when?


Me an slip were there to give the Chinese a Lil intel.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

How exactly do I disprove something that didn't exist? While some instances I do have alibis others I don't as I was alone or it was so long ago, years, there is no way to verify things. As far as science goes, and I'm no scientist, I don't think there is a way. You're screwed!


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I think I read all the posts. How on God's green earth did you get yourself into such a predicament!!??! You must have way more than PO'd a few folks. jmo.


----------



## Slippy

Arklatex said:


> Me an slip were there to give the Chinese a Lil intel.


Ark,
I just sent you a mind meld message but I'm afraid it was intercepted by you know who.

In an attempt to maintain OPSEC and since you were critical to the Chinese intel, I felt it prudent to protect your status in this. I fear Will2 is on to something and the mission needs scrubbed. Time to switch over to Will4 Frequency and always remember...the chair is against the wall, the chair is against the wall.


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> Ark,
> I just sent you a mind meld message but I'm afraid it was intercepted by you know who.


HEY!!! I got the mind message!!! Stop it you sicko!!! lol


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> HEY!!! I got the mind message!!! Stop it you sicko!!! lol


My bad. I'll hold a press conference to apologize later...:eagerness:


----------



## Maine-Marine

Drop the case


----------



## nztedson

To paraphrase Uncle Bob......'get up, speak up, stand up for your rights'


----------



## nztedson

This may get me kicked off the boards but this is 'my' opinion I'm no troll n I thought in the land of the brave and the free you were allowed a opinion , not kick a man down cause he's has a different train of thought from the top 10 or 20 posters here. Have a nice day


----------



## AquaHull

The Crown Attorney Likes You As Much As Me. HeHeHe

I ain't going back North of the border :bow:


----------



## Will2

Maine-Marine said:


> Drop the case


Why would I willingly let a load of false info designating me as a danger to the public remain unchallenged? It is disturbing this info is used interagency and they are alerting us agencies to acts that don't exist. It has me wonder if this in anyway relates to border issues I had with cbp on fabricated grounds. This practice by law enforcement of fabricating grounds is concerning.


----------



## Medic33

well, dude you are going to loose the case or it will be thrown out, why cause you are proving just what they want a nuisance to society, what society? you may ask ? theirs that's what. well I have heard people say all kinds of stuff about the brown case well I am from the area and seen what it did. hindsight is always 20/20 all the man had to do was do what the police officer asked " hey, dubazz get out of the street" instead of attacking the police and no one would have gotten hurt, business wouldn't have been ruined and lives destroyed.


----------



## Slippy

When is the trial? Is it going to be televised or can you film it and share with us? That would be nice.


----------



## Mish

Will2 said:


> Why would I willingly let a load of false info designating me as a danger to the public remain unchallenged? It is disturbing this info is used interagency and they are alerting us agencies to acts that don't exist. It has me wonder if this in anyway relates to border issues I had with cbp on fabricated grounds. This practice by law enforcement of fabricating grounds is concerning.


If you go in there without legal council you're not challenging it!! I find it hard to take what you're saying seriously when you aren't treating this like a serious situation.


----------



## Medic33

this gives me the impression of you walking into a room with a bunch of strangers and the one closes to the door as you walk in stands up , points at you and says this person farted. like whatever?


----------



## Auntie

Will2 said:


> Why would I willingly let a load of false info designating me as a danger to the public remain unchallenged? It is disturbing this info is used interagency and they are alerting us agencies to acts that don't exist. *It has me wonder if this in anyway relates to border issues I had with cbp on fabricated grounds.* This practice by law enforcement of fabricating grounds is concerning.


So Will how did this work out for you? You mentioned the border issues in this post too.


----------



## Denton

I am sure the pseudo-lawyer won a hefty sum and owns half of all the northern border states. Hopefully, he won a few bars of soap, too.
(Yes, that last sentence was referring to that sickening YouTube he made.)


----------



## Real Old Man

Will2 said:


> I'm the one bringing the case against a government agency, they were the ones who compiled the report I object to the findings of. It is more or less a judicial review of the agency's findings. The findings were based on a faulty investigation, and bad judgement on what they did use. It was a load of lies.
> I am being investigated and monitored, including postings to this site.
> 
> It is a big deal as all these false reports and omissions and additions and fabricated events are being used to have status as a public danger applied to me, which with new laws could have me detained ongoing for noncriminal grounds. I am at increasing risk of being a detained political prisoner based upon fabricated reporting, what I believe draws from police and related intel investigative data banks that are corrupt with false Intel.


First since you are I believe in Canada, get the legal definition of Heresay. It may or may not be the same as it is here in the Commonwealth.

Second wold be to see if your trial is going to be before a Judge (you have to convince 100% of the parties judging you that what you are presenting is true and not what the other side is presenting) or a Jury (if it's criminal you only have to place doubt in one person's mind for an acquital or 51% if it's a civil trial).

Thirdly and this is the hard part. Since you are filing the suit, the rules of discovery don't pertain. Here in the lower 48 we have wha'ts called the freedom of information act (FOIA) that requires the government to provide any and all files (with certain exceptions such as criminal investigations) pertaining to our request. I don't know if Canada has a similar provision in law. If they do you need to get anything and everything they have on you regarding this matter. That way they can't spring a bit of withheld information at a later date without being shown to be not forthcoming.

fourth you need to be able to pick apart each and every detail that you are contesting - example if they say you did such and such while in this place on this date and time and you can prove (document) you were somewhere that's easy. Otherwise the other thing you can try to do is to discredit the folks making the statements against you - prove them to be liars. Here in the USA we have a search engine called BeenVerified that I can use to plug in a name and pull up a whole raft of criminal and other data. Don't know if you have a similar search engine in Canada or if the data in BeenVerified also includes Canadians.

Lastly you and I don't always agree, but if you are being screwed, then by all means you deserve to have your name cleared.

Good luck Skippy


----------



## Real Old Man

Auntie said:


> So Will how did this work out for you? You mentioned the border issues in this post too.


Crap

Didn't realize that this was originally posted almost a year ago. Any Idea what happened to the case?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Let me get this straight. The op filed a lawsuit against the Canadian government to purge information the police had in their system about contacts they had with him where he showed his ass? He's worried about them sharing information with the United States because his 5 year ban is about to lift? I wonder what he did to get deported from the United States to begin with, I'd wager that has far more influence on his ability to enter or leave than a few police contacts in Canada does.


----------



## txmarine6531

I hope you chose to hire a lawyer. My sister, who is incredibly intelligent, tried representing herself and failed miserably. You said their case is/was 95% hearsay, all the government needs is that 5% to twist the meaning of the law to win.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

You look guilty to me. I would sentence you to jail just on the cut of your jibe


----------



## screwedby

This sounds a lot like something I went through many years ago.

If it is you against the US government, you will lose.

Judges know where their bread is buttered and will side with the government.
You will lose.

They will manufacture evidence, use innuendo and rumors.
You will lose.

They will bring in phoney witnesses.
You will lose.

They will force you to spend your savings and retirement.
You will lose.

They will get to your employer.
You will lose.

They will assasinate you socially. (Investigators ask carefully worded questions such as, "What can you tell me about Will's connection with the KKK?).
You will loose.

If you refuse to back off (because you have rights) They will manufacture criminal charges but be willing to let you bargin for lesser charges.
You will loose.

If you have Trump's bank account, hire a law firm.
If you are an average guy, get the best lawyer you can afford.
You will still lose. Sorry.


----------



## Joe Smith

Paranoid personality disorder. Mental Health: Paranoid Personality Disorder

Will, don't get mad but it's a suggestion, go talk to a doctor. If you've had multiple police contacts, people are calling them because they are concerned. That 5 year ban from the US, I'm not sure what to say about that but it must be based on something, as is the 5% of the case you are concerned with. Try not to talk so much and keep your crazy to yourself, there will be less police contact that way.

"Paranoid personality disorder is one of a group of conditions called 'cluster A' personality disorders which involve odd or eccentric ways of thinking. People with PPD also suffer from paranoia, an unrelenting suspicion and mistrust of others, even when there is no reason to be suspicious. This disorder usually begins in young adulthood and appears to be more common in men than in women."

-Cannot see their role in problems or conflicts and believe they are always right.
-Read hidden meanings in the innocent remarks or casual looks of strangers.
-Perceive attacks on their character that are not apparent to others.


----------



## Will2

Auntie said:


> So Will how did this work out for you? You mentioned the border issues in this post too.


It is still in process.

As far as US customs, just to be clear they accused me of trying to live and work in the US illegally which I never actually intended to do. The ban from the US lasted from May 2010 to May 2015 more or less. The ban expired obviously, and the last time I entered the US I was allowed in. Of course it will always be sketchy for me with US customs. This hasn't stopped me from travelling to other parts of the world. For example Mexico this winter from December until just a few days ago, and likewise my upcoming trip to Europe in May.

You know US CBP can make their own decisions, I don't have to like them though. What happened happened. 5 years came and went I respected the decision while also moving to have it reviewed informally. The ban expired before the technical processes had moved forward.

It had nothing to do with committing any crimes, it was totally based around US CBP's stated belief that I intended to live in California on a sailboat that I had got for about $700. In fact I got the boat to learn to sail and only intended to be there for less than a month. None the less that was the beginning of the end of my travels to the US, I had travelled in the US prior to that numerous times without issue.

The ban is over, but I still make a point not to book flights through the US just encase, as the one time flying through prior to the ban, I got taken off the flight and put on another causing my pickup to have issues. Meanwhile just prior the ban, I was trying to travel back from Mexico and they refused entry and did the ban on the basis of trying to live and work in the US, which was just a flat out lie, as nothing at all should have indicated any intention other than to catch a bus or plane back to Ontario. I got screwed around with, nothing illegal at all on my part. No judicial process just a CBP officer making a decision that would have required for me to wait months to appeal in front of an immigration judge. Since I had no intent to do anything but travel home, resisting the process would have just delayed my return even longer.

None the less due to getting into a special program this May my continuation date on the hearing is likely to be moved back until close to July. The first date happened however we needed more time to provide an opportunity for myself to be put up for examination, and present various documents etc.. that demonstrate the accusations made are false, and fabricated.

There was a bit of a smoke and mirrors on the police record, and they basically stated their actual issue on examination. So for the most part part of my presentation is providing evidence that their suspicion is not based on truth.

I am suppose to fly out to Australia for a student exchange next summer, I've been considering booking a flight through the US for that due to cost, but will look for direct flights from Canada as getting delayed ain't worth it. I very regularly need to go through secondary on return to Canada, and I've had massive delays in travelling through the US, missing a connecting flight ain't worth the trouble of flying through the US to save $100. I'll keep looking into flights, but I just make a point not to travel to the US anymore, as I go to Mexico for my winter break instead.

More or less the hearing coming up close to July is just cops making my life difficult. The whole thing is based on fabricated police statements and reports that they refuse to audit for accuracy, and are just flatly false. They have me living places I wasn't living at various times, in places doing things while I was elsewhere. Police statements that are contradicted in other police reports. It is horrible really.

What baffles me is how they came to the conclusions they did as they arn't based on anything real. So I am really curious how they decided I was somewhere at a given time, when I was somewhere else. Some of the other stuff is just culture based, like wearing my tactical vest, something I had done regularly for tons of days, but is totally legal for me to do. There is just so much unfounded nonsense in their reports, they more or less are just trying to write me as a bad person with a whole bunch of circumstantial and fabricated reports.

All I can do is present evidence that demonstrates their reports are phony.

Effectively they are just saying stuff to create a basis for creating difficulties for me.

It isn't related to any criminal charges, but it does effect my rights, which they are ongoing trying to reduce my rights, principally so they can more easily attack me. This is in itself issued because I am compliant with lawful police instructions. I actually have communicated with police quite a bit to prevent any confusions or alarm from occurring when I lawfully exercise my rights that some other people do not normally exercise.

I don't think I should be penalized for exercising my civil rights. The fact I am made a target of police because I exercise my rights is troubling.

Also don't blame the system on the delays, as I have been busy with studies, and will continue to be busy with studies until the summer. Both the Crown Attorney's office and Judge have been accommodating to my studies schedule. I'm not in the district of the hearing very often while also in studies.


----------



## Will2

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Let me get this straight. The op filed a lawsuit against the Canadian government to purge information the police had in their system about contacts they had with him where he showed his ass? He's worried about them sharing information with the United States because his 5 year ban is about to lift? I wonder what he did to get deported from the United States to begin with, I'd wager that has far more influence on his ability to enter or leave than a few police contacts in Canada does.


Where are you getting that from. You seem to like to misparaphrase statements. Please take lessons in accurate paraphrasing.


----------



## Will2

screwedby said:


> This sounds a lot like something I went through many years ago.
> 
> If it is you against the US government, you will lose.
> 
> Judges know where their bread is buttered and will side with the government.
> You will lose.


It has nothing to do with the US.

I lose if I do nothing because it is contesting the decision. If I don't contest it I lose. The fact the decision is based on misinformation, makes it merited. 
I'm self representative so in general my costs are travel costs. It is on my way regardless and I have a travel reimbursement to return to the district as part of my studies program so really it doesn't cost me much at all in contesting the order.

I've been self representative in court matters previously so this isn't really totally new to me.

Its not about winning or losing but about presenting your facts for the record and letting the judge decide. I am someone who tries to follow the law so I feel obligated to try to protect my rights to life liberty and pursuit of happiness. That includes not being restricted by police organizations based on false reporting by them.

In Canada, life liberty etc.. are in the charter https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_Seven_of_the_Canadian_Charter_of_Rights_and_Freedoms

I don't think they are justified in restricting my section 7 rights amongst other things because their grounds are arbitrary not related to fundamental justice.


----------



## Slippy2

I agree JoeSmith,

Our good friend Will2 should beat feet to the nearest Psych Doc and get the help that he so desperately needs.

Will2,

We wouldn't suggest this if we didn't care deeply about your safety and well being. I took the time and compiled all of your ramblings and scheduled an appointment with both a Clinical Psychologist and a Psychiatrist. Your incoherent ramblings were analyzed and the professional opinion was astoundingly in favor of you seeking immediate clinical help.

Please Will2, seek this help before you hurt yourself or someone else.

Sincerely Your Friend,

Slippy2



Joe Smith said:


> Paranoid personality disorder. Mental Health: Paranoid Personality Disorder
> 
> Will, don't get mad but it's a suggestion, go talk to a doctor. If you've had multiple police contacts, people are calling them because they are concerned. That 5 year ban from the US, I'm not sure what to say about that but it must be based on something, as is the 5% of the case you are concerned with. Try not to talk so much and keep your crazy to yourself, there will be less police contact that way.
> 
> "Paranoid personality disorder is one of a group of conditions called 'cluster A' personality disorders which involve odd or eccentric ways of thinking. People with PPD also suffer from paranoia, an unrelenting suspicion and mistrust of others, even when there is no reason to be suspicious. This disorder usually begins in young adulthood and appears to be more common in men than in women."
> 
> -Cannot see their role in problems or conflicts and believe they are always right.
> -Read hidden meanings in the innocent remarks or casual looks of strangers.
> -Perceive attacks on their character that are not apparent to others.


----------



## Will2

Slippy2 said:


> I agree JoeSmith,
> 
> Our good friend Will2 should beat feet to the nearest Psych Doc and get the help that he so desperately needs.
> 
> Will2,
> 
> We wouldn't suggest this if we didn't care deeply about your safety and well being. I took the time and compiled all of your ramblings and scheduled an appointment with both a Clinical Psychologist and a Psychiatrist. Your incoherent ramblings were analyzed and the professional opinion was astoundingly in favor of you seeking immediate clinical help.
> 
> Please Will2, seek this help before you hurt yourself or someone else.
> 
> Sincerely Your Friend,
> 
> Slippy2


This coming from you is disturbingly funny Slippy. Do yourself a favour and go.

Slippy there is nothing remotely paranoid about me. I am a laid back person. Just more character attacks from the #1 nutter on the forum.

I have clean medical record and my health record has been cleared in two countries.

What is it you think I am paranoid about?

I am damn sure you are obsessive compulsive and anti-social. As you can't even oblige a simple request not to harass and stalk someone. Do you not see how sick you are? You are also delusional, as you are not my friend and never have been, I have never met you and I never want to meet you anywhere.


----------



## Kauboy

Well, you think people on here are "stalking" you. That doesn't help your "I'm not paranoid" case.
When we post to a thread you're in, that's because we're all part of a community where that is the standard method of communicating. It doesn't mean you're being stalked.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Will2, I don't mean this as an insult so please don't take it as so, but why do you have so many contacts with the police? It sounds to me like other citizens have called in on you a lot, justifiably or not, and the police have been obligated to investigate you and what you where doing at the time. I don't know how it is the same in Canada but where I'm from the police are obligated to investigate every report of a suspicious person and I'd say 99% of the time its a waste of time. White people call all the time when they see a black guy walking down their street and the police STILL have to respond. I understand you want to protect your rights but you might be better served by catching more fly's with honey and just talking to them and explaining what your doing. Just because you have the right to refuse doesn't mean its going to be in your best interest not to. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Will2

Kauboy said:


> Well, you think people on here are "stalking" you.


Dude in the lucid world people don't harass people and continue to communicate with them and make a point to comment on everything they say.

You people are nuts to be continuing to fixate and badgering me everytime I post somewhere. Especially when your comments relate nothing to the topic of a post. You always seek to turn it into something about me.

Much like this resurrection of a year old post.

You all are fanatical in trying to spark reactions and comments you can use to further launch attacks against me.

Kauboy, much like Slippy if someone asks you stop communicating about or to someone the respectful thing to do is stop, not ceaselessly harass the person.

This is a no brainer, if you know your communications are unwanted, the respectful thing to do is stop communicating with that person.

I don't like you, I don't want to talk to you.

If you don't see why you are a nut I suggest you simply stop communicating with me because you are beyond help if you don't understand why persistent unwanted communications are inappropriate to continue to send after repeated requests to stop.

You fail to see even the most basic level of civil discourse in this matter.

Go away.

It is spam and trolling. It is unwanted, unappreciated and does nothing to benefit this forum. You are just being annoying and slandering me.

It is fact.


----------



## BuckB

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Will2, I don't mean this as an insult so please don't take it as so, but why do you have so many contacts with the police? It sounds to me like other citizens have called in on you a lot, justifiably or not, and the police have been obligated to investigate you and what you where doing at the time. I don't know how it is the same in Canada but where I'm from the police are obligated to investigate every report of a suspicious person and I'd say 99% of the time its a waste of time. White people call all the time when they see a black guy walking down their street and the police STILL have to respond. I understand you want to protect your rights but you might be better served by catching more fly's with honey and just talking to them and explaining what your doing. Just because you have the right to refuse doesn't mean its going to be in your best interest not to. Just my 2 cents


He is just trying to get a raise. The $1000 per month the government is paying him not to commit crimes doesn't go very far anymore. Have you seen the prices for weed now that the Canadian dollar has lost so much value?!?!


----------



## Auntie

Will I brought the thread back to the main page because I was curious how your case turned out. If you didn't want it on the forum perhaps you shouldn't have posted it to start with.

So in your mind, it is all of us that are nuts and you are the only sane and rational person?


----------



## Will2

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Will2, I don't mean this as an insult so please don't take it as so, but why do you have so many contacts with the police? It sounds to me like other citizens have called in on you a lot, justifiably or not, and the police have been obligated to investigate you and what you where doing at the time. I don't know how it is the same in Canada but where I'm from the police are obligated to investigate every report of a suspicious person and I'd say 99% of the time its a waste of time. White people call all the time when they see a black guy walking down their street and the police STILL have to respond. I understand you want to protect your rights but you might be better served by catching more fly's with honey and just talking to them and explaining what your doing. Just because you have the right to refuse doesn't mean its going to be in your best interest not to. Just my 2 cents


I don't have a lot of contacts with police. If I have a concern that involves policing I contact police. I've had tresspasses by others, and I've had police bug me while I was carrying out lawful activities. I've contacted police when I think they may bug me, so I can head them off, it often doesn't work. They are just being dicks trying to find a problem. Not much unlike some on here.

There has been a group of people who don't respect others rights. It has nothing to do with me breaking the law, but others using police as a tool to harass me.

There are people that abuse the process, and I've been a target of harassment in the past. Things have actually been fairly quiet as of late.

You know 1 police contact a year adds up after 10 years. Really its not a lot. Half of those contacts are due to me contacting the police not the other way around. I turn in property that is laying around or that is lost. Since I am a good samaritan I need to follow up with police sometimes.

Since there are paranoid people out there who get concerned when people dress in military style clothing or do physical activities like gasmask training, etc.. they just see something they don't like even though it is lawful and try to complicate the situation, often because where they come from those things arn't allowed, so foreigners think it is something wrong when in fact in Canada it is totally legal. Part of the issue is there are just so many Asian students here they think something is going on when it is nothing at all. Police in turn respond to comments made by people, but the cops are encouraging people to report anything out of the ordinary, when since I am an older student, people always report I am not a student without even asking me, but I am a student. It is just their bias having students be 20 year olds instead of older than that. It is just other people doing false reporting. I've asked police to charge people doing the false reports i.e. indicating someone who is not a student is doing something on campus, that students can do, but police have done the opposite in asking people to keep an eye on me. So they are being total dicks since I'm not doing anything illegal.

I can expect to be harassed by police atleast once a year based on false info. Of course the more false info that goes into the system the worse it looks. They have more or less built a profile based on false reports. Nothing that has gone to a court level. I am totally acting lawfully, but people are playing politics.

It is mostly just false light profiling by police. They have tried to build cases, based on false information, those cases went no where but the false information is still being used, even though it hasn't been challenged for accuracy in court. It is just bad policing. They have no accountability on what they write in reports and some agencies refuse to audit or correct those reports, but still use the information when investigating situations. Its just taking one incorrect thing and making impressions based on that adds up over time.

It is a lie police have no obligation to do anything. They have a prerogative to respond, not an obligation. I contacted police well in advance gave them my description, and they have been able to identify but have in fact targeted me for random searches without any grounds for a search just for the hell of it. I've seen a lot of police harassment over the years.

Because someone else doesn't like what I am doing that is lawful they don't want me to do it essentially. No sorry that is infringing my own activities that are lawful. Police do not make law they are suppose to enforce it, if I'm not breaking the law they shouldn't be involved. There is a difference between lawful activities and criminal activities. I know the difference, police should never be intimidating and harassing people over exercise of lawful activities. It just a hastle.


----------



## screwedby

Will2 said:


> It has nothing to do with the US. ....


Still, big government. They have unlimited funds and will beat their subjects into submission.


----------



## Will2

Auntie said:


> Will I brought the thread back to the main page because I was curious how your case turned out. If you didn't want it on the forum perhaps you shouldn't have posted it to start with.
> 
> So in your mind, it is all of us that are nuts and you are the only sane and rational person?


Don't think you speak for everyone Auntie. There are specific individuals I have asked not to communicate with or about me.
Those who don't respect that request are clearly not in my good books. I don't like disrespectful people. If you want to ask a question post me a PM, you don't need to turn everything into a public display. It is an obvious fact that there are compulsive liers and people who misrepresent my statements on this site. My request not to be harassed by those people is very clear.

The level of harassment is compulsive it is persistent and it is unwanted. I think those who do it know they shouldn't be doing it to, and they are openly defying the law because they believe nothing will ever come of it. It is basically people abusing others because they think they can get away with it. No one like that is my friend, nor do I want to chat with you.

I prefer those such as slippy and kauboy to be locked away than in public because they don't meet the level of civil conduct adults should have in society. They are deeply deeply disturbed folks who have no care for how others are effected by their actions.


----------



## Auntie

Did I type "we". I am not speaking for everyone. As for a PM, it is not going to happen. This is a forum, if you bring something up be it a year ago or two years ago it is here forever. You don't like disrespectful people, do unto others....

Will, this thread is about you wanting your rights yet you want to take the rights away from others. People have the right to communicate their feelings and comments, just like you do. If you don't like what they type I am sure they will not be offended if you block them. It is interesting to note that you want them locked up but you want criminals to get 1,000.00 a month. That leads me to believe that you think the typed or uttered word is worse than robbing someone with a weapon. Just when I think your logic can not be more screwed up you go and do something else.

I am over 50 years old and have had the police at my home 3 times. 1. I was attacked in my home 2. I reported a burglary 3. The guy down the street murdered his wife and they came to ask questions about his wife since we worked in the gardens together. How is that you are so innocent yet have had numerous run ins with them and they have a dossier about you?

I really hope that you can .......... oh never mind I am just a cranky old Auntie who is a bit on the crazy side.


----------



## Joe Smith

" I prefer those like Slippy and Kauboy to be locked away than in public because they don't meet the standard for civil conduct adults should have in society. They are deeply distrurbed folks that have no care for how others are effected by their actions."

Would this not be the perfect definition for entry into the $1000/month dangerous convict jobs? I was wondering also why the written word is what might get a person locked away but shooting someone sets you up for a tax free monthly stipend? Perhaps I am unfamiliar with Canadian law. 

I wouldn't call myself a friend, more of an internet acquaintance, but really-consider a mental health professional for the paranoia. Already there are people that are looking up the mailing address of you local police dept. and are printing out this very page to be used as proof.


----------



## Auntie

Joe Smith said:


> " I prefer those like Slippy and Kauboy to be locked away than in public because they don't meet the standard for civil conduct adults should have in society. They are deeply distrurbed folks that have no care for how others are effected by their actions."
> 
> Would this not be the perfect definition for entry into the $1000/month dangerous convict jobs? I was wondering also why the written word is what might get a person locked away but shooting someone sets you up for a tax free monthly stipend? Perhaps I am unfamiliar with Canadian law.
> 
> I wouldn't call myself a friend, more of an internet acquaintance, but really-consider a mental health professional for the paranoia. Already there are people that are looking up the mailing address of you local police dept. and are printing out this very page to be used as proof.


How did you get access to the camera on my computer? HAHAHA


----------



## Slippy2

Will2 said:


> ....
> I have clean medical record and my health record has been cleared in two countries.
> 
> What is it you think I am paranoid about?
> 
> You are also delusional, as you are not my friend and never have been, I have never met you and I never want to meet you anywhere.


Well well. Now we're getting some where my little friend. So I must ask you; What is it that YOU think you are paranoid about? Hmmmm?

And I'm glad you continue to deny that we have met. Deny everything, right? And you know deep down in one of your few active brain cells that we have indeed. DNA proves lots of things and while it was admittedly not fun, our "associate" went to great lengths to secure your DNA.

You remember, right?


----------



## Denton

Will2 said:


> Dude in the lucid world people don't harass people and continue to communicate with them and make a point to comment on everything they say.
> 
> You people are nuts to be continuing to fixate and badgering me everytime I post somewhere. Especially when your comments relate nothing to the topic of a post. You always seek to turn it into something about me.
> 
> Much like this resurrection of a year old post.
> 
> You all are fanatical in trying to spark reactions and comments you can use to further launch attacks against me.
> 
> Kauboy, much like Slippy if someone asks you stop communicating about or to someone the respectful thing to do is stop, not ceaselessly harass the person.
> 
> This is a no brainer, if you know your communications are unwanted, the respectful thing to do is stop communicating with that person.
> 
> I don't like you, I don't want to talk to you.
> 
> If you don't see why you are a nut I suggest you simply stop communicating with me because you are beyond help if you don't understand why persistent unwanted communications are inappropriate to continue to send after repeated requests to stop.
> 
> You fail to see even the most basic level of civil discourse in this matter.
> 
> Go away.
> 
> It is spam and trolling. It is unwanted, unappreciated and does nothing to benefit this forum. You are just being annoying and slandering me.
> 
> It is fact.


Dude, in the lucid world, people don't come to a small board, say things that are going to be seen to the rest of the small board as insane, illogical or even plain old moronic and not think they are going to draw attention.

Even further, to suggest that criminals should be paid to not commit crimes is a good idea might even be viewed as baiting and attention-seeking.

Another thing to consider is to start a blog if you want to write such things without anyone responding to you. That's the beautiful thing about a blog; you can control other people's access with regard to responding.


----------



## BuckB

Slippy2 said:


> Well well. Now we're getting some where my little friend. So I must ask you; What is it that YOU think you are paranoid about? Hmmmm?
> 
> And I'm glad you continue to deny that we have met. Deny everything, right? And you know deep down in one of your few active brain cells that we have indeed. DNA proves lots of things and while it was admittedly not fun, our "associate" went to great lengths to secure your DNA.
> 
> You remember, right?


Please tell me you did not do an anal probe to get that DNA! :stargate01:


----------



## Slippy2

BuckB said:


> Please tell me you did not do an anal probe to get that DNA! :stargate01:


Yes, our "associate" feigned a car accident while Will was out and aboot. Upon seeing the fake car accident, Will came running to offer his services (as weird as that sounds but stay with me...) Uh, just watch the video...






Immediately after Will asked if our "associate" needed any help or if anybody wanted his name (Yes, as weird as that sounds but stay with me...), our "associate", trained in the art of the Mind Meld, put the moojoo on unsuspecting Will and Game On!

According to the report submitted by our "associate", immediately after receiving the Anal Probe, Will, still in an obvious haze but becoming lucid asked what had been done to him. Our "associate", quick thinker that he is, told Will they had a nice "Chocolate Popcicle" that was in danger of melting. Will volunteered to lick the Chocicle clean....According to the report.

I'm sure that violated the Geneva Convention or some such nonsense...
:rulez::rulez:


----------



## BuckB

Slippy2 said:


> Yes, our "associate" feigned a car accident while Will was out and aboot. Upon seeing the fake car accident, Will came running to offer his services (as weird as that sounds but stay with me...) Uh, just watch the video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediately after Will asked if our "associate" needed any help or if anybody wanted his name (Yes, as weird as that sounds but stay with me...), our "associate", trained in the art of the Mind Meld, put the moojoo on unsuspecting Will and Game On!
> 
> According to the report submitted by our "associate", immediately after receiving the Anal Probe, Will, still in an obvious haze but becoming lucid asked what had been done to him. Our "associate", quick thinker that he is, told Will they had a nice "Chocolate Popcicle" that was in danger of melting. Will volunteered to lick the Chocicle clean....According to the report.
> 
> I'm sure that violated the Geneva Convention or some such nonsense...
> :rulez::rulez:


You guys really should not have filmed the whole episode.


----------



## jim-henscheli

I actually lived in a camper with a foil covered roof once. Not to keep out the mind readers, but to reflect the heat in Florida. When I first moved down I thought I would die of heat stroke, it's still bad sometimes with no AC. 
Point is, with my hair, and my hedge hog in an tv with foul on the roof, I looked nuts, but I'm not very. I hope this is the case with you will2, but man....you really wonder why preppers get a bad name when YOU call yourself one? This is not a personal attack, but you do come off as a totall nutbag.


----------



## Slippy2

I found this cool video on YouTube about some idiot who starved and deprived himself for 120 hours. Mental illness at its finest. I hope the guy is OK and back on his meds.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Will2 said:


> I don't have a lot of contacts with police. If I have a concern that involves policing I contact police. I've had tresspasses by others, and I've had police bug me while I was carrying out lawful activities. I've contacted police when I think they may bug me, so I can head them off, it often doesn't work. They are just being dicks trying to find a problem. Not much unlike some on here.
> 
> There has been a group of people who don't respect others rights. It has nothing to do with me breaking the law, but others using police as a tool to harass me.
> 
> There are people that abuse the process, and I've been a target of harassment in the past. Things have actually been fairly quiet as of late.
> 
> You know 1 police contact a year adds up after 10 years. Really its not a lot. Half of those contacts are due to me contacting the police not the other way around. I turn in property that is laying around or that is lost. Since I am a good samaritan I need to follow up with police sometimes.
> 
> Since there are paranoid people out there who get concerned when people dress in military style clothing or do physical activities like gasmask training, etc.. they just see something they don't like even though it is lawful and try to complicate the situation, often because where they come from those things arn't allowed, so foreigners think it is something wrong when in fact in Canada it is totally legal. Part of the issue is there are just so many Asian students here they think something is going on when it is nothing at all. Police in turn respond to comments made by people, but the cops are encouraging people to report anything out of the ordinary, when since I am an older student, people always report I am not a student without even asking me, but I am a student. It is just their bias having students be 20 year olds instead of older than that. It is just other people doing false reporting. I've asked police to charge people doing the false reports i.e. indicating someone who is not a student is doing something on campus, that students can do, but police have done the opposite in asking people to keep an eye on me. So they are being total dicks since I'm not doing anything illegal.
> 
> I can expect to be harassed by police atleast once a year based on false info. Of course the more false info that goes into the system the worse it looks. They have more or less built a profile based on false reports. Nothing that has gone to a court level. I am totally acting lawfully, but people are playing politics.
> 
> It is mostly just false light profiling by police. They have tried to build cases, based on false information, those cases went no where but the false information is still being used, even though it hasn't been challenged for accuracy in court. It is just bad policing. They have no accountability on what they write in reports and some agencies refuse to audit or correct those reports, but still use the information when investigating situations. Its just taking one incorrect thing and making impressions based on that adds up over time.
> 
> It is a lie police have no obligation to do anything. They have a prerogative to respond, not an obligation. I contacted police well in advance gave them my description, and they have been able to identify but have in fact targeted me for random searches without any grounds for a search just for the hell of it. I've seen a lot of police harassment over the years.
> 
> Because someone else doesn't like what I am doing that is lawful they don't want me to do it essentially. No sorry that is infringing my own activities that are lawful. Police do not make law they are suppose to enforce it, if I'm not breaking the law they shouldn't be involved. There is a difference between lawful activities and criminal activities. I know the difference, police should never be intimidating and harassing people over exercise of lawful activities. It just a hastle.


Again, no insults intended. If you have the priors or profile with them that you think you have then I wouldn't contact them unless it was an emergency involving me and I wouldn't follow up on them unless it was a case involving me. Every time they had contact with me I would be as polite as I could be and I probably wouldn't refuse to answer questions especially if I wasn't doing anything illegal. I'm not sure if they are rolling up on you when your doing gas mask training or walking around in military style clothing but I suspect its because another citizen called on you and reported you as being a suspicious person or requesting they check your welfare. Walking around with a gas mask or full battle fatigues isn't a common activity and while I'm not saying that I would call it in, I understand and believe its perfectly reasonable others would especially given the world we live in today with terrorists etc.

As far as being an older student goes, I get that because I'm considering going back for my masters so I can find a job that pays more and has way better hours and I can say its a bit intimidating looking at those classrooms at 30+.

Like I said above my main bit of advice for you would be to be exceedingly polite and forthcoming with police officers when dealing with them. I would answer their questions and not refuse to respond especially when I'm doing nothing illegal. Its a bit of a hassle but if they get to know you as a good person thats cooperative with them who happens to like doing things outside of the norm then those encounters might end up being them driving up, seeing its you, sharing a friendly word, then being on their merry way. Although, I do have a particular distaste for the ones that act all Judge Dredd, "I AM DA LAW!!!!!!!!!" I can understand why you wouldn't want to deal with them but again, give them a bit and send them down the road.


----------



## Will2

Personally again you people have no respect or decency. First off you resurrect a year old post then you fill it with nonsense posted online for entertainment purposes.

You are a bunch of jerks is what you are. Bunch of trolls who are obsessed and seeking to cast me in a false light by selecting stuff posted online years ago. You are truly pathetic. 

You are just trying to cast me in a bad light and that is bloody apparent. 

Kindly stop obsessing with me, or communicating about me. Kindly stop using my content in ways to attack my character, and out of context for the purpose it was created and posted online. This stuff is not meant to be anything but for entertainment and educational purposes not comprise an online documentation of myself, as my youtube accounts, are not documentary materials on myself, they are content created for a website. Grow up and stop harassing me.

If you want to ask me questions do so via the PM function on this website, it is clear you are just using a public medium to launch attacks against me, and again I am strongly advising you to stop your totally unwelcome communications.

It is clear you are engaged in an ongoing harassment campaign against me. Stop. 

It is criminal in conduct what you are doing. I have repeatedly requested you stop. I understand you are only aiming at two things 1. obtaining a ban on my account and 2. attacking myself and feeding false information to police by manipulating information that was created for other reasons. 

I am am requesting you stop with your online harassment campaign. It is unwelcome and criminal.


The videos were not posted in relation any way to anything but as replies to various things which you clearly have no insight into. Taking the videos out of context is just misinforming people on the purpose of the content itself.

Stop using my content, communicating about me or to me.




You commentary has nothing at all to do with the thread itself it is just rambling trolling nonsense used as a medium of character attacks by falsely representing my content. Stop using my content for any reason whatsoever you have no license to use it, stop using it.

You are violating my copyright stop.


----------



## Arklatex

Will2 said:


> Do yourself a favour and go.


Take your own advice.



Will2 said:


> the #1 nutter on the forum.


You are the #1 nutter on this forum.



Will2 said:


> I don't like you, I don't want to talk to you.
> 
> Go away.
> 
> It is spam and trolling. It is unwanted, unappreciated and does nothing to benefit this forum. You are just being annoying and slandering me.
> It is fact.


You've repeatedly said how you don't like many of the posters here. Why do you keep coming back for more? If you continue doing the same things over and over again while expecting a different result... That's insanity.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Do we have to quite talking to/about you all together or just move it to the PMS function?


----------



## Will2

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Again, no insults intended. If you have the priors or profile with them that you think you have then I wouldn't contact them unless it was an emergency involving me and I wouldn't follow up on them unless it was a case involving me. Every time they had contact with me I would be as polite as I could be and I probably wouldn't refuse to answer questions especially if I wasn't doing anything illegal. I'm not sure if they are rolling up on you when your doing gas mask training or walking around in military style clothing but I suspect its because another citizen called on you and reported you as being a suspicious person or requesting they check your welfare. Walking around with a gas mask or full battle fatigues isn't a common activity and while I'm not saying that I would call it in, I understand and believe its perfectly reasonable others would especially given the world we live in today with terrorists etc.
> 
> As far as being an older student goes, I get that because I'm considering going back for my masters so I can find a job that pays more and has way better hours and I can say its a bit intimidating looking at those classrooms at 30+.
> 
> Like I said above my main bit of advice for you would be to be exceedingly polite and forthcoming with police officers when dealing with them. I would answer their questions and not refuse to respond especially when I'm doing nothing illegal. Its a bit of a hassle but if they get to know you as a good person thats cooperative with them who happens to like doing things outside of the norm then those encounters might end up being them driving up, seeing its you, sharing a friendly word, then being on their merry way. Although, I do have a particular distaste for the ones that act all Judge Dredd, "I AM DA LAW!!!!!!!!!" I can understand why you wouldn't want to deal with them but again, give them a bit and send them down the road.


Just to clarify at no time was I walking around in a gas mask. I worked out in the gym with one. I also go cross country jogging with one to train my breathing.

But no not at all. I wasn't dressed all decked out in fact my clothing was rather benign, cargo pants and a military jacket etc.. nothing that would make me look like military, especially with my hair. Just a fashion and utility choice, nothing violent at all about a choice of clothing, I buy my clothes for the material they are made in and their durability. Its not like I am armed at all running around in tactical gear. Regardless there is nothing at all illegal about it, and it is well within rights. Frankly anyone who saw it as any type of violent activity sitting on a computer, is absolutely nuts.

The reports can really alter the image of what actually happened that is part of the problem. You know I was sitting on a computer minding my own business, and because I was dressed in black someone felt threatened by what I was dressed in. Absolute nonsense.

Up north people walk around with hunting rifles and no police show up. I dress in a tactical clothing and asian students and paranoid chicks feel the need to call the cops it is absurd really.

Fact is I dress in the clothing because it is good, and there is no legal reason I am not allowed to. People being fashion police is the problem not me choosing to dress in clothing I like. I'm not going around telling chicks on campus how to dress or calling the cops if they look like a prostitute. Frankly I don't care. The fact there is an element trying to control fashion on campus is part of the problem, the fact cops are aiding in that is part of the problem. If it ain't against the rules, them pushing stuff is harassment.

Cops shouldn't be telling me what I can wear, and they havn't but the fact they are making police reports that falsely represent a situation to cast me in a negative light for my clothing choices is absolute nonsense.

If I want to train with a gas mask there is absolutely no legal reason I should not be allowed to again, this is just harassment in trying to restrict my lawful rights.

Never answer police questions ever, only respond to lawful orders. Police cannot take a statement if their life depended on it. In my younger days I provide police statements which they misrepresented as a result I no longer provide statements to police. They lie and manipulate information horribly. It is all about building cases not representing facts. I only provide statements if there is a record by myself. Never trust police, that is one thing I have learned, they manipulate information for their own purposes and have grossly ommitted info.

Anyway I am busy with school work so I am gone for the day.

My exercise of civil rights and engaging in lawful activities should never be grounds to restrict my constitutional rights.


----------



## Will2

jim-henscheli said:


> Do we have to quite talking to/about you all together or just move it to the PMS function?


 Actually I would prefer anyone I specifically have asked not to communicate with me to stop. If I havn't personally asked you, until I do you havn't crossed the line. There is a limit. Posting up my content to create a false impression of me is definately not something I am cool with. It is clear they are being posted up to cast me in a bizaro light. Its not appreciated. If you can be respectful I don't really care. Going around derailing threads and trolling me isn't welcome. That is common sense.

Dude if you don't know where the line is don't comment to me, or about me. Frankly there is no need at all to post anything about me on this forum or anywhere else.

If you want to communicate with me PM me.

If you want to reply to a post, reply to the post, don't use my post to launch personal attacks against me. Again that is common sense.

Going around and launching personal attacks against people is totally inappropriate for a web forum.

It should be clear who the aggressors are in this exchange.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Will2 said:


> Just to clarify at no time was I walking around in a gas mask. I worked out in the gym with one. I also go cross country jogging with one to train my breathing.
> 
> But no not at all. I wasn't dressed all decked out in fact my clothing was rather benign, cargo pants and a military jacket etc.. nothing that would make me look like military, especially with my hair. Just a fashion and utility choice, nothing violent at all about a choice of clothing, I buy my clothes for the material they are made in and their durability. Its not like I am armed at all running around in tactical gear. Regardless there is nothing at all illegal about it, and it is well within rights. Frankly anyone who saw it as any type of violent activity sitting on a computer, is absolutely nuts.
> 
> The reports can really alter the image of what actually happened that is part of the problem. You know I was sitting on a computer minding my own business, and because I was dressed in black someone felt threatened by what I was dressed in. Absolute nonsense.
> 
> Up north people walk around with hunting rifles and no police show up. I dress in a tactical clothing and asian students and paranoid chicks feel the need to call the cops it is absurd really.
> 
> Fact is I dress in the clothing because it is good, and there is no legal reason I am not allowed to. People being fashion police is the problem not me choosing to dress in clothing I like. I'm not going around telling chicks on campus how to dress or calling the cops if they look like a prostitute. Frankly I don't care. The fact there is an element trying to control fashion on campus is part of the problem, the fact cops are aiding in that is part of the problem. If it ain't against the rules, them pushing stuff is harassment.


Gotcha.

A gas mask is one of those things thats not commonplace in our hemisphere like it is over in the middle east where they are under constant threat of attack. People see that and think its strange and well like I said, they call in for walking in the neighborhood while black or sitting in a car in front of their house. They don't think that the person is texting or checking an email or doing PT while wearing a gas mask. Like I said man just be chill with the police and they'll get to know you and it wont be that bit of a deal. Same goes for the military style clothing. If you speak with the cops enough they'll get to know who you are and realize your not a threat. It also might help to be a bit more social with the asian students and paranoid chicks, they get to know you better and they'll realize your harmless and just choose to wear the clothing you do. Being a good ambassador towards the non preppers could do more good than you know, its becoming more and more mainstream now to be somewhat of a prepper..


----------



## jim-henscheli

Will, I ask this respectfully, and I realize your way up in canada but.... Is English you native language? Your sentence structure is odd, and your spelling is inconsistent. It may be one reason your having trouble making a clear point..


----------



## SGT E

Will2 said:


> Actually I would prefer anyone I specifically have asked not to communicate with me to stop. If I havn't personally asked you, until I do you havn't crossed the line. There is a limit. Posting up my content to create a false impression of me is definately not something I am cool with. It is clear they are being posted up to cast me in a bizaro light. Its not appreciated. If you can be respectful I don't really care. Going around derailing threads and trolling me isn't welcome. That is common sense.
> 
> Dude if you don't know where the line is don't comment to me, or about me. Frankly there is no need at all to post anything about me on this forum or anywhere else.
> 
> If you want to communicate with me PM me.
> 
> If you want to reply to a post, reply to the post, don't use my post to launch personal attacks against me. Again that is common sense.
> 
> Going around and launching personal attacks against people is totally inappropriate for a web forum.
> 
> It should be clear who the aggressors are in this exchange.


The WOLVES SMELL BLOOD.....And a royal Dumb Ass! Whaddaya Expect to happen Hoser? Its FREE FOR ALL FUN TIME NOW!.....Gotta get Popcorn...brb


----------



## Will2

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> A gas mask is one of those things thats not commonplace in our hemisphere like it is over in the middle east where they are under constant threat of attack. People see that and think its strange and well like I said, they call in for walking in the neighborhood while black or sitting in a car in front of their house. They don't think that the person is texting or checking an email or doing PT while wearing a gas mask. Like I said man just be chill with the police and they'll get to know you and it wont be that bit of a deal. Same goes for the military style clothing. If you speak with the cops enough they'll get to know who you are and realize your not a threat. It also might help to be a bit more social with the asian students and paranoid chicks, they get to know you better and they'll realize your harmless and just choose to wear the clothing you do. Being a good ambassador towards the non preppers could do more good than you know, its becoming more and more mainstream now to be somewhat of a prepper..


I informed police in advance I would be training with it. Prior to them making a police report of me being on campus with it...

Normally if you advice police of an activity well in advance, it should come as no surprise that activity, which is lawul occurs, thus removing the need to make a police report.

It was just to build a profile of activities that are associated with violence as opposed to my actual intent of improving my health. It is very clear they were trying to misrepresent what I was doing to make it appear sinister instead of a fitness activity.


----------



## Slippy2

I don't know who's content I'm using here, but below is a video from some dork who wears his gas all the time so I thought of you Will2.

Pretty ironic isn't it?








Will2 said:


> Just to clarify at no time was I walking around in a *gas mask*. I worked out in the gym with one. I also go cross country jogging with one to train my breathing.
> 
> But no not at all. I wasn't dressed all decked out in fact my clothing was rather benign, cargo pants and a military jacket etc.. nothing that would make me look like military, especially with my hair. Just a fashion and utility choice, nothing violent at all about a choice of clothing, I buy my clothes for the material they are made in and their durability. Its not like I am armed at all running around in tactical gear. Regardless there is nothing at all illegal about it, and it is well within rights. Frankly anyone who saw it as any type of violent activity sitting on a computer, is absolutely nuts.
> 
> The reports can really alter the image of what actually happened that is part of the problem. You know I was sitting on a computer minding my own business, and because I was dressed in black someone felt threatened by what I was dressed in. Absolute nonsense.
> 
> Up north people walk around with hunting rifles and no police show up. I dress in a tactical clothing and asian students and paranoid chicks feel the need to call the cops it is absurd really.
> 
> Fact is I dress in the clothing because it is good, and there is no legal reason I am not allowed to. People being fashion police is the problem not me choosing to dress in clothing I like. I'm not going around telling chicks on campus how to dress or calling the cops if they look like a prostitute. Frankly I don't care. The fact there is an element trying to control fashion on campus is part of the problem, the fact cops are aiding in that is part of the problem. If it ain't against the rules, them pushing stuff is harassment.
> 
> Cops shouldn't be telling me what I can wear, and they havn't but the fact they are making police reports that falsely represent a situation to cast me in a negative light for my clothing choices is absolute nonsense.
> 
> *If I want to train with a gas mask there is absolutely no legal reason I should not be allowed to again, this is just harassment in trying to restrict my lawful rights.*
> 
> Never answer police questions ever, only respond to lawful orders. Police cannot take a statement if their life depended on it. In my younger days I provide police statements which they misrepresented as a result I no longer provide statements to police. They lie and manipulate information horribly. It is all about building cases not representing facts. I only provide statements if there is a record by myself. Never trust police, that is one thing I have learned, they manipulate information for their own purposes and have grossly ommitted info.
> 
> Anyway I am busy with school work so I am gone for the day.
> 
> My exercise of civil rights and engaging in lawful activities should never be grounds to restrict my constitutional rights.


----------



## txmarine6531

You're posting some goofy videos Slippy. I wonder how much time was wasted uploading a 24 second video, with no dialogue or purpose.


----------



## Will2

jim-henscheli said:


> Will, I ask this respectfully, and I realize your way up in canada but.... Is English you native language? Your sentence structure is odd, and your spelling is inconsistent. It may be one reason your having trouble making a clear point..


Absolutely, and if you aren't understanding, I'd ask what backwater you are from.

Nah, I think you have difficulty following very easy to understand points.

What are you failing to understand from what I have written?

Is there something you don't understand. PM me, perhaps I can clarify it for you, otherwise it is your deficit not mine.

There is nothing odd about my sentence structure at all.

Perhaps you are suffering from *******.

Or maybe you got old before I was even born. Get with the times, man. Learn culture or stay left out.

This has nothing to do with me, it has to do with your inability to understand very common English words.

Anything else in your pathetic attempt to profile me with pure rhetoric.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Baaaaahahahahahahahhahaha suffering from ******* says....A CANUCK!!!


----------



## Will2

SGT E said:


> The WOLVES SMELL BLOOD.....And a royal Dumb Ass! Whaddaya Expect to happen Hoser? Its FREE FOR ALL FUN TIME NOW!.....Gotta get Popcorn...brb


I thought maybe hell would freezeover and the trolls would pick up a new hobby.

They know what they are doing I know what they are doing.

It is just wasting my time. But I am happy their time is being wasted too, because the less time they have to live, the less people are effected by contact with them. They truly have no decency or respect at all.

Time marches on.

They are solely engaged in profiling, and creating :egg drop: type comments for casual observers to paint a picture of a madman. By limiting my normal interchanges, and communications in socially normal contexts, they continue to keep me on a fringe style of communications publically.

It is all very clear why they are doing what they are doing. Who they are is another matter completely. My guess it they do have an alterior motive and are teh same individuals who were previously netstalking me. The whole point is to limit my communications and derail any normal activities, so that they can more easily ostracize me.

If I do nothing they succeed which is why I am forced to reply. This is why they try to get me banned because it is clear the longer they engage in those activities the easier it is to see what they are doing.


----------



## SOCOM42

jim-henscheli said:


> Will, I ask this respectfully, and I realize your way up in canada but.... Is English you native language? Your sentence structure is odd, and your spelling is inconsistent. It may be one reason your having trouble making a clear point..


ADD or ADHD?


----------



## Farva

PT in a gas mask? Spent a lot of time in Gas masks and EAB's and OBA's, and I never PT'ed. I know some other military person here probably has, but in 9 years, the only thing s I did in a gas masky kinda thing was....

Sit right there
Sit right there and shoot something
Walk
Walk and drag someone somewhere else
Fight a shipboard fire while standing and walking.

That's about it. What made you think it would be a good idea to PT in a gas mask?

The other thing is....You think it is "Normal" or something to have Police contact once a year? It's not. 

I'm 51 and I can count my encounters with the police on one hand. 

It's not them, It really is you dude. Lighten up Francis. Take off the gas mask and tac vest, take a shower, and ask one of those paranoid Asian chicks out. They're awesome! I know, I married one of them, from Canada no less.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Will2 said:


> I thought maybe hell would freezeover and the trolls would pick up a new hobby.
> 
> They know what they are doing I know what they are doing.
> 
> It is just wasting my time. But I am happy their time is being wasted too, because the less time they have to live, the less people are effected by contact with them. They truly have no decency or respect at all.
> 
> Time marches on.
> 
> They are solely engaged in profiling, and creating :egg drop: type comments for casual observers to paint a picture of a madman. By limiting my normal interchanges, and communications in socially normal contexts, they continue to keep me on a fringe style of communications publically.
> 
> It is all very clear why they are doing what they are doing. Who they are is another matter completely. My guess it they do have an alterior motive and are teh same individuals who were previously netstalking me. The whole point is to limit my communications and derail any normal activities, so that they can more easily ostracize me.
> 
> If I do nothing they succeed which is why I am forced to reply. This is why they try to get me banned because it is clear the longer they engage in those activities the easier it is to see what they are doing.


----------



## BuckB

Children, this is what demon possession look like. (Viewer discretion is advised.)


----------



## Real Old Man

Will2 said:


> I thought maybe hell would freezeover and the trolls would pick up a new hobby.
> 
> They know what they are doing I know what they are doing.
> 
> It is just wasting my time. But I am happy their time is being wasted too, because the less time they have to live, the less people are effected by contact with them. They truly have no decency or respect at all.
> 
> Time marches on.
> 
> They are solely engaged in profiling, and creating :egg drop: type comments for casual observers to paint a picture of a madman. By limiting my normal interchanges, and communications in socially normal contexts, they continue to keep me on a fringe style of communications publically.
> 
> It is all very clear why they are doing what they are doing. Who they are is another matter completely. My guess it they do have an alterior motive and are teh same individuals who were previously netstalking me. The whole point is to limit my communications and derail any normal activities, so that they can more easily ostracize me.
> 
> If I do nothing they succeed which is why I am forced to reply. This is why they try to get me banned because it is clear the longer they engage in those activities the easier it is to see what they are doing.


Hey Luke we don't have to paint a picture of a mad man. You do a good enough job doing that all by your self. Also you may want to purchase a dictionary as the OED shows no instance of Alterior - Ulterior yes.

So yes, we would like to know what your primary language is - Pidgin English (from Shanghai) or Esperanto


----------



## Doc Holliday

BuckB said:


>


WTF? I think someone has played World Of Warcraft WAY TOO MUCH!!


----------



## Arklatex

How long did yall throw them in the hole for this time?


----------



## BuckB

Will -

Please let me know when you grow a pair and make your decision on whether you choose to take me on in Canadian or American courts. I would just like to know which of your many threats to me you intend to pursue.

Your friend 

Buck Bored


----------



## Prepared One

Doc Holliday said:


> WTF? I think someone has played World Of Warcraft WAY TOO MUCH!!


Willie is a complete waste of space.


----------



## Boss Dog

He is a s-t-r-a-n-g-e puppy.


----------



## Prepared One

Boss Dog said:


> He is a s-t-r-a-n-g-e puppy.


The puppy needs to be neutered lest he breeds.


----------



## Kauboy

Thanks to Denton and Ark for responding to the chap for me. I offered an honest assertion as to why he may be just a tad paranoid. In his retort, he confirmed my assertion and continued the antagonism. I just can't be bothered to fall into that pit again with him. It's gross and he's been there longer.

Thanks to Denton for giving us a breather for a bit, however long it may be. Slippy's sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## SOCOM42

Gas mask, jogging, civilian?

I have used them many, many times, never had one hung on my face in public as a civilian.

Did basic training with them, never did PT with them.

Over the decades, trained with them in the guard.

Last Guard use was when commanding a tank, coupled to the tanks filter system, that was in 1986.

Trained with them on the local PD in tactical scenarios, and training the guys to shoot with one on. 

BUT, NEVER as an individual in public!!

Hang in there Slippy, we miss you!


----------



## Deebo

What the he'll did I miss now. I told you guys to text me when the jester is acting in front of the courtyard. 
Jeez, who found the videos?????
Why does Slippy keep getting banned?
Is it an April fool's joke?
Why does Little Willie come here?
That question is better answered with, why does Willie make videos from his dorm room jail cell, and thank goodness smellovision isn't real. Can you imagine the funk from his hair and pits?
I always watch the news, figuring one day, ole will may become famous. Not in a good way either. 
Well, I gotta go, I'm sanding the ends of my noodles, before I soak them, and adding instant mashed potatoes to my freeze dried water supplies. 
Then, I'll probably smoke a cig with my gas mask on, , while jogging naked around the police station. 
With my dreads and my balls bouncing around. 
I love that guy.


----------



## Arklatex

Heavy exercise with a gas mask will lead to a pneumothorax. 

FFADMIN: I really don't get it. Why ban the both of them? It's real obvious where the problem lies... You don't have to worry about pc crap here. Nobody is on wills ignorant side. Undo the permanent ban of Slippy. It ain't right and you know it. You're doing more harm than good. Listen to what PF and Denton has to say. Make it right.


----------



## Targetshooter

,


----------



## Denton

Arklatex said:


> Heavy exercise with a gas mask will lead to a pneumothorax.
> 
> FFADMIN: I really don't get it. Why ban the both of them? It's real obvious where the problem lies... You don't have to worry about pc crap here. Nobody is on wills ignorant side. Undo the permanent ban of Slippy. It ain't right and you know it. You're doing more harm than good. Listen to what PF and Denton has to say. Make it right.


I believe FFADMIN is trying to teach Will to be a man. 
I've tried to help him, too, but he doesn't seem to get it.


----------



## Deebo

Is it permanently?? Great, I dint know the whole story, but now who are we gonna internet bully?
Jeesh, I'm taking my ball and going home. 


Just kidding, this is the private section of p.f. right.....
I'm doing a hunger strike, no food or water till this Shit gets reversed. I need Will in my day to day stress relief.


----------



## Denton

Deebo said:


> Is it permanently?? Great, I dint know the whole story, but now who are we gonna internet bully?
> Jeesh, I'm taking my ball and going home.
> 
> Just kidding, this is the private section of p.f. right.....
> I'm doing a hunger strike, no food or water till this Shit gets reversed. I need Will in my day to day stress relief.


It ain't never permanent.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> It ain't never permanent.


It ain't over 'til it's over...


----------



## SittingElf

And now....to insure you have nightmares....
You won't EVER get this one out of your head!!

Gals... how can you resist anyone as hot as "he whose name cannot be mentioned" ??


----------



## BuckB

Denton said:


> It ain't never permanent.


Thanks pal!


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> It ain't over 'til it's over...


OH MY GOD!!! He found his mojo!!!!!!!!!!!

You found it!
At least you won't be a newbee anymore.


----------



## Deebo

Slippy said:


> It ain't over 'til it's over...


Will the real Slip Slippy please stand up. Please stand up.


----------



## GTGallop

Denton said:


> I've tried to help him, too, but he doesn't seem to get it.


Some people are beyond help.


----------



## Slippy

Deebo said:


> Will the real Slip Slippy please stand up. Please stand up.


Here I am, back in the back o' the room! :icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Prepared One

Glad to see ya Slippy......I don't know why they don't just permanently ban that dumb ass Willie. The elevator stopped going up some time ago.


----------



## Disposable Lighter

SittingElf said:


> And now....to insure you have nightmares....
> You won't EVER get this one out of your head!!
> 
> Gals... how can you resist anyone as hot as "he whose name cannot be mentioned" ??


Quote Originally Posted by Denton View Post
It ain't never permanent.


BuckB said:


> Thanks pal!


Quote Originally Posted by Slippy View Post
It ain't over 'til it's over...


SOCOM42 said:


> OH MY GOD!!! He found his mojo!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You found it!
> At least you won't be a newbee anymore.


Wow lots of community love here


----------



## Auntie

Welcome disposable. Why don't you do a formal introduction so we can get to know you. I would say that you don't know the whole story but something tells me you do.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Is Disposable Lighter, Will2?


----------



## SittingElf

While we eagerly await the return of our estranged (and strange) member....
Here is a link to his MANY videos on YouTube. You can add to his total of 26 subscribers as well! (Geez...wonder what THOSE subscribers are like!)

Here you go!

https://www.youtube.com/user/intracircumcordei09/videos


----------



## SittingElf

Doc Holliday said:


> Is Disposable Lighter, Will2?


Might be, but also may be one of his 26 total YouTube subscribers!

What in the world would motivate someone to post more than 100 videos that each average less than 30 views?? Wow!


----------



## Prepared One

SittingElf said:


> While we eagerly await the return of our estranged (and strange) member....
> Here is a link to his MANY videos on YouTube. You can add to his total of 26 subscribers as well! (Geez...wonder what THOSE subscribers are like!)
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/intracircumcordei09/videos


A whole whopping 26! Pfft. Probably Hillary voters.


----------



## Deebo

One of us twenty six aint a killery voter.


----------



## Doc Holliday

A lot of democrat voters are dead or illegal so I am pretty sure some of them are Canadian as well. Will2 probably voted for Obama


----------

